# footwells



## bruteryder (Feb 12, 2014)

I have an 09 brute 650i and the foot wells are all beat to crap with cracks and holes. I was wondering which years will fit on my bike and where is a cheap place to get them:aargh4::thinking::rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The foot wells are the same for all the 650 "I"s so, 2005-2014 for the 650s and For sure 2005-2007 for the 750s will also fit. The 08s to 11s may also fit but I am not sure. Lots of Brutes being parted-out here so look in the for sale section for used.


----------

